
Mosso Cloud Servers vs. Amazon EC2 (According to Mosso) - adnymarc
http://www.mosso.com/cloudservers_compare.jsp
======
cperciva
Of course, Mosso conveniently doesn't mention that

* Persistant disk is available via Amazon EBS, if you want it.

* For a given amount of RAM or disk space, Mosso is somewhere between "slightly more expensive" and "over double the price".

* Mosso's price for outgoing bandwidth is considerably higher than EC2's (although Mosso is slightly cheaper for incoming bandwidth).

All in all, I'd say that Mosso and EC2 each have strengths and weaknesses, and
neither is clearly superior.

